# The great water debate



## Mzkyie (Apr 25, 2013)

I have always given my Rocco distilled water, thinking it was best for him. He has never had tear stains (He's only a year old) his coat is pristine, aside from his constant itching due to a food allergy that I've been trying to resolve. I stumbled upon some info earlier about distilled water being bad for animals. So of course, now I'm worried that I've harmed him because it's the only thing he drinks. I've read several threads on this subject here, all with conflicting answers. So Instead of asking Distilled vs. Purified vs. Tap, I'd just like to hear what you all give your babies, so when I go shopping tomorrow I can have a better idea of my options. I don't trust the tap water in my county, there are constant boil-water alerts due to issues at treatment facilities in the area. Anyway, I look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I give Charlie filtered water from the fridge. But if you have problems in your area with boil-water alerts, I would buy some drinking water from the stores.


----------



## MarySC (Apr 4, 2014)

I am interested in seeing what others have to say as well. I was planning on giving Annie the filtered water from the fridge. I never even thought about distilled water. I am going to ask the breeder what she gives her dogs.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My dogs gets purified water. I have read that distilled water lacks the minerals that they need. There are several articles on the subject. 


ASK-THE-VET: IS DISTILLED OR SPRING WATER BEST FOR OUR CATS? | Halo


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I used to give my dogs distilled water because one of them had bladder stones.
Our vet said that it was fine and safe for long term use, but I know there are conflicting opinions.
We have well water now so they get filtered water, but I have been thinking of switching them to bottled spring water to see if it will help with tear stains.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I give my dogs filtered, or bottled water. I've heard that distilled water isn't good for a long period of time. (but I forget what it is...maybe their bones)


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Filtered water from the fridge. Lucky has never had tear staining on filtered city water.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

You get the boil water because the dummies on Ullmerton Rd keep breaking the water lines. Pinellas has good water, I wouldn't worry. My kids get tap water. They are fine.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I use filtered water from the fridge. Pipper had bladder stones and the nutritionist said to use filtered water ( which I was already using anyways ) and I asked if she meant filtered from the fridge or distilled and she specified the filtered water from the fridge.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Filtered water here, too....


----------



## Mzkyie (Apr 25, 2013)

spookiesmom said:


> *You get the boil water because the dummies on Ullmerton Rd keep breaking the water lines.* Pinellas has good water, I wouldn't worry. My kids get tap water. They are fine.


I've heard that a lot as well. I am in the Belleair area, not to far from Ulmerton. It seems like we're constantly being told to boil water here. I ended up foing with Publix Drinking water, as their purified water is pretty much distilled anyway. I personally drink nothing but Zephyrhills simply because I love the taste of it.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I give my dogs filtered water. I don't think that would be safe if you have boil water alerts.

I was interest in the subject and did a Google search on the subject. Basically, it would be rare for a body to become deplete in minerals. You can try putting some minerals back into the distilled water. You can do it with certain kinds of salt, lemon juice or a prepared compound.

Here is a link:

Is Distilled Water More Dangerous Than Tap Water? | Hallelujah Health Tip


----------



## Mzkyie (Apr 25, 2013)

Sylie said:


> I give my dogs filtered water. I don't think that would be safe if you have boil water alerts.
> 
> I was interest in the subject and did a Google search on the subject. Basically, it would be rare for a body to become deplete in minerals. You can try putting some minerals back into the distilled water. You can do it with certain kinds of salt, lemon juice or a prepared compound.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. He has a pretty good diet, He is on Fromm kibble, for snacks he gets fruits and veggies, with carrots and mango being his favorites.


----------



## cherrycola (Nov 23, 2013)

My dogs get tap water to drink - it would never occur to me to give them filtered or bottled water. Is there a reason why I should?


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Poland Spring or filtered from the fridge....


----------



## Lois Bryan (Feb 2, 2014)

I'll be following this, too. We're on a well here at the house and I've always used the water straight from the tap. That having been said, of course we have those big treatment systems in the basement, one for hardness and one for something else. We also have a tiny, tiny ski cabin and NOBODY drinks that water. Up there, I bring bottled spring water.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Pure life for us !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Filtered fridge water for mine. I used to buy spring water, but the regular water doesn't seem to cause any issues. I wouldn't feed distilled.


----------



## rasgari (Feb 25, 2014)

I only give filtered or bottle. I ran out of filters for my brita and had to resort to tap for lily's overnight water bowl and I felt guilty as heck. next morning I boiled water and put in a few ice cubes and ran to the store to buy filters.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brick's Mom (Apr 19, 2014)

Brick and I drink filtered water from our water cooler. We have 18 litre glass bottles that we refill at our local water mart. He gets cold or room temp depending on the day.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

bottled water when we are in Az, when we are home I use filtered water


----------



## mell0ww (Mar 18, 2014)

spring water bottle


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would not used distilled water long term at all. 
I use filtered water.


----------



## Mzkyie (Apr 25, 2013)

He's been on regular drinking water from publix now and it seems to be fine, still no tear stains \o/.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

We only give them Crystal Springs Bottled Water and that is what we drink as well. Only use tap water for cooking.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

We use spring water for all of us!


----------

